# Waschbär hat Teich verwüstet - Frust!



## Atropa (25. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Gucke heute morgen aus dem Fenster und denk so, irgendwie sieht der Teich so unordentlich aus - dachte erst an ein Unwetter heute Nacht. Ja, und als ich mir das genauer angeschaut habe - der ganze Flachwasserbereich ist vom Rand aus verwüstet! Randsteine lagen im Wasser, Randpflanzen sind ins Wasser gedrückt gewesen. Haufenweise Pflanzen, die ich erst vor kurzem eingepflanzt hatte, schwimmten auf dem Teich umher. Sogar eine Pflanzen, die ich im Pflanzkorb hatte, schwimmte ohne diesen im Wasser umher. 

Wie ärgerlich sowas ist!!!

Jedenfalls hab ich dann an die Goldfische gedacht, aber es kam wirklich vom Rand aus. Und dann Katze oder so, aber die buddeln ja nicht im Flachwasser rum, oder? Vor allem sind wirklich grosse Steine an anderer Stelle gewesen. 

Habe vorgestern erst neue Pflanzen und auch mehrere Posthornschnecken eingesetzt. Und ich vermute, dass es jetzt wohl ein paar weniger Schneckchen sind - die haben sich nämlich in diesem Flachwasser aufgehalten. 

Also ich komme nur auf Waschbär - ich find die ja niedlich, aber nicht in meinem Teich!

Weiß jemand, ob sich Waschbären von Hunden verjagen lassen? Also ich meine gehört zu haben, dass Marder und so, nicht in einen Garten gehen, der von einem Hund bewohnt wird. Weil mein Hund gerade 3 Wochen nicht da ist (fährt immer mit meinen Eltern in den Urlaub ;-)) und vorher hatten wir noch keinen Waschbär Besuch. 

Ich hab nämlich keine Lust, jetzt regelmäßig so eine Verwüstung im Teich zu haben! 

So, wollte auch nur mal meinen Frust hier runterschreiben!

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit Waschbären hat, oder eine andere Vermutung, würde ich mich über Kommentare freuen!

Grüsse Isabella

PS: Leider habe ich vergessen Fotos zu machen und jetzt habe ich auch schon grob aufgeräumt.


----------



## sanny (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waschbär hat Teich verwüstet - Frust!*

Guten Morgen!

Also für mich hört sich das eher so an, als wäre da was reingefallen, was unbedingt wieder raus wollte, wenn sogar die Randsteine im Wasser liegen! 

Ich halte seit Jahren Waschbären und wir haben hier auch freilebende, aber so ´ne Verwüstung fabrizieren die "eigentlich" nicht.

Sicher, sie sind neugierig, zupfen evtl auch mal ´ne neue/unbekannte/interessante Pflanze raus, oder kullern mal einen Stein hin und her... oder sitzen mit ihrem dicken Hintern was platt 
Auch frisch servierte __ Schnecken verachten die nicht.

Aber eine Verwüstung in diesem Ausmaße spricht für mich dennoch gegen einen Waschbären, besonders das mit den Randsteinen....

Hat denn die Folie was abgekriegt, Beschädigung von Krallen meine ich?

Ach so.... wenn dein Hund ansonsten rund um die Uhr Zugang zum Garten hat, hält das die meisten "nächtlichen Besucher" fern.
Ist er aber drin "eingesperrt" interessiert das meist nicht!


EDIT: Hab gerade in einem anderen Thread genaueres über den Teichstandort/dein Wohnumfeld gelesen... stehen bei euch die Mülltonnen draußen?
*Stehen* sie immernoch? Dann wars kein Waschbär.....


----------



## Atropa (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waschbär hat Teich verwüstet - Frust!*

Hallo Sanny!

Ich hatte auch kurz daran gedacht, dass ein Tier vielleicht einfach wieder raus wollte, aber ich habe mittlerweile soviel Kies darin, dass an mehreren Stellen der Ausstieg für jedes Tier problemlos möglich sein sollte - oder dieses Tier hat sich dermassen blöde angestellt! Dagegen spricht aber, dass es zwei gegenüberliegende Stellen betrifft und die Pflanzen dazwischen zum Glück unbeschadet sind. 

Echt schade, dass ich alles schon aufgeräumt habe, und vorher keine Fotos gemacht habe!

Es sah wirklich so aus, als ob jemand vom Rand aus, im Uferbereich in den Steinen rumgewurschtelt hat und die Pflanzen rausgezogen hat - ich bin echt am rätseln - und irgendwie kann ich mir da einen Waschbär gut vorstellen - obwohl ich ja mitten in der Stadt wohne, aber Nordhessen ist ja bekannt für seine Waschbären...

Und Du hälst Waschbären - cool - sind ja echt putzige Tierchen (solange die meinen Teich in Ruhe lassen  )

Naja, keine Ahnung - wird wohl eher ein Geheimnis bleiben, was sich wirklich heute Nacht zugetragen hat. 

Mal schauen, wenn mein Hund wieder da ist. Der ist zwar Nachts schon im Haus, aber zum Beispiel bekomme ich jetzt, wo er nicht da ist immer Katzenbesuch. Ich sehe das immer aus dem Fenster, weil wenn jemand im Garten ist, kommen die nicht. Erst seitdem mein Hund so eine Woche weg war, trauen die sich langsam aufs Grundstück. Aber zum Glück scheinen die kein Interesse am Gartenteich zu haben. 

Grüsse Isabella


----------



## flohkrebs (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waschbär hat Teich verwüstet - Frust!*

hallo!
Ich hatte mal einen Hund, der liiiiebte es so im Wasser zu spielen - Pflanzen herausreissen, in der Erde graben und solche Sachen! 
Und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass sie uns öfter mal ausgebüxt ist...  
Vielleicht war es ja bei dir auch ein Hund, der diese Nacht "frei" herumlief???
liebe Grüße!


----------

